# Anyone know what hotel the visiting teams stay at in downtown indy?



## abfnumberten

I am going there for business in about 2 weeks and would love to catch a game. I figure if I am there, I also might be able to get some autographs from the pacers and might even be staying in the same hotel as the visiting team and get them too. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I know they usually stayed in the Canterburry, but they just built a new one, The Conrad Hilton, which they may stay in now. One of those two.


----------



## abfnumberten

Thanks for the information. I found out I will be staying at the Garden Hilton on East Market Street. I guess I will not be at the same place then. That sucks. Thank you for the reply though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good luck, and welcome to our forum .... :cheers:


----------

